
Ask HN: What do you use for media storage? - rco8786
Had my first little one recently, and it dawned on me that my iphone’s storage is gonna run out real quickly with all the pictures and videos.<p>The wife and I don’t want to use social media as our “solution” (in fact we don’t really use it at all, especially Facebook). So I’m wondering what other folks use. I’m thinking I might just upgrade my Dropbox account, but not against turning it into a little project of sorts either if there’s some benefit.
======
walterbell
PhotoSync on iOS will safely move photo/video from the phone to remote
storage, including other phones, tablets, local PCs, NAS or cloud.

iXpand Drive is natively supported by some iOS apps (e.g. Filmic Pro and
LumaFusion for video) and can import/export directly to a 32/64/128G external
flash storage.

FreeNAS works on low-end PCs. There are commercial NAS like Synology with iOS
apps.

------
brandonb2124
I use google photos for anything with my iPhone as it's unlimited storage with
unnoticeable compression. As for computer related files and videos I use
google drive through my old university email since that also has unlimited
storage.

